# 2009 2.0 No Throttle Response



## Don2009 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hey guys. Yesterday was out and all of the sudden I had no throttle response. Just dead pedal and idle only. Did some research and came to a conclusion that it was probably the Throttle body. I got a new one from Cardone at Orielly's and installed it this morning. I went thru what I thought was the right "Relearn" process for this model but after about 20 tries it still has dead pedal with the new TB. So does anyone know the correct "Relearn" process for this particular car? or have any other suggestions? 2009 Nissan Sentra Fe+ 2.0. 125,000 miles.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Are you sure the TB is getting juice? It has its own separate fuse and relay.


----------



## Don2009 (Jan 23, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Are you sure the TB is getting juice? It has its own separate fuse and relay.


No Im not. I did check the fuse and its good. but I can't tell if the TB is getting any power or not.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

WD shows the fuse is north of the relay, so power at and through the relay would be the next thing to check.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A bad accelerator pedal sensor can give you the same symptoms. Did you check for stored trouble codes?


----------



## Don2009 (Jan 23, 2021)

So finally got the codes read and I have 4 codes

P2122 - throttle/pedal position sensor/switch "D" circuit low input
P2127 - throttle/pedal position sensor/switch "E" circuit low input
P0725 - speed sensor circuit malfunction - microcuts
P1726 - engine system error microcuts

So with already changing the throttle body how hard would it be to change the throttle position sensor and how hard is it to change the engine speed sensor that's on the transmission? Im pretty mechanically inclined until it gets to internal engine then Id rather leave that to someone with more experience and more tools.


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

Don2009 said:


> Hey guys. Yesterday was out and all of the sudden I had no throttle response. Just dead pedal and idle only. Did some research and came to a conclusion that it was probably the Throttle body. I got a new one from Cardone at Orielly's and installed it this morning. I went thru what I thought was the right "Relearn" process for this model but after about 20 tries it still has dead pedal with the new TB. So does anyone know the correct "Relearn" process for this particular car? or have any other suggestions? 2009 Nissan Sentra Fe+ 2.0. 125,000 miles.


Please check the paddle fuse and relay first and then check for breakage in the wires. Thanks.


----------



## sw1tchgear! (May 20, 2019)

Don2009 said:


> Hey guys. Yesterday was out and all of the sudden I had no throttle response. Just dead pedal and idle only. Did some research and came to a conclusion that it was probably the Throttle body. I got a new one from Cardone at Orielly's and installed it this morning. I went thru what I thought was the right "Relearn" process for this model but after about 20 tries it still has dead pedal with the new TB. So does anyone know the correct "Relearn" process for this particular car? or have any other suggestions? 2009 Nissan Sentra Fe+ 2.0. 125,000 miles.


Hi l had the same problem in my 2009 T31. I disconnected the battery for half hour and reconnected. It came right for some time and faulted again. I did not change any part but sprayed a decent amount of throttle body cleaner in side the throttle and started the engine for some time. Been two years now and the problem has not come back. Try this if it is not yet fixed. The sensor might be just dirty.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Don2009 said:


> So finally got the codes read and I have 4 codes
> 
> P2122 - throttle/pedal position sensor/switch "D" circuit low input
> P2127 - throttle/pedal position sensor/switch "E" circuit low input
> ...


P2122/P2127 refer to the accelerator (gas) pedal position sensors that are located at the upper end of the pedal lever; easy enough to replace. The P1726 refers to a possible faulty throttle body or the throttle body harness is open or shorted or the throttle body circuit has a poor electrical connection. The P0725 refers to a communication loss when the Transmission Control Module does not receive the engine speed signal from the Engine Control Module.

I would suggest fixing one thing at a time instead of doing a wholesale of replacement parts at once. Fix the P2122/P2127 accelerator (gas) pedal position sensors problem first; do the relearns; clearout all the codes, if that fixes the P2122/P2127, then some of the other codes may disappear.


----------

